# SkipMode decay



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

SkipMode started out great, but as the weeks went on, some of my shows have lost the little green "Skip" flag.

The first to go was Jeopardy. I didn't mind that too much, because from what I'd read, it was outside the parameters of what was supposed to be covered anyway. But then, this week, both iZombie and American Horror Story were unskippable, where they previously had been.  And they _were_ supposed to be covered.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> The first to go was Jeopardy


It seems if you want something done right you have to do it yourself (which is why kmttg exists?). I've been using VideoReDo for years to consistently accomplish what SkipMode is just now trying to implement sporadically. It was probably frustrating for you trying to skip that five-second Aleve blurb at the end of every episode.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Please report any missing SkipMode.

Please report any of The CW networks original programs by the following link.
http://survey.confirmit.com/wix1/p3075425841.aspx

The CW's original programming has never had SkipMode in Phoenix,


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> The CW's original programming has never had SkipMode in Phoenix,


iZombie definitely had it here (Fios in Laurel, MD) the first two weeks this season.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine had it this week. But I see it's missing from Modern Family for some reason.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And I had SKip for Modern Family but not for iZombie.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Maybe the employees in charge of these shows in these areas are quitting? They can't handle owning a TiVo and having to watch live tv to mark the commercials!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

No skip mode for the flash this week ( 4 days since recording)

Did get skip mode on a Food Network show that aired sunday at 11 AM


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> No skip mode for the flash this week ( 4 days since recording)


Report The Flash on The CW, TiVo has told me there is an Issue with the CW Network missing SkipMode, that they cannot seem to identify.
http://survey.confirmit.com/wix1/p3075425841.aspx

To assist TiVo with this I suggest recording and checking all the CW original programming, and report any missing SkipMode.

Monday - Crazy Ex-Girlfriend
Monday - Jane the Virgin
Tuesday - The Flash
Tuesday - iZombie
Wednesday - Arrow
Wednesday - Supernatural
Thursday - The Vampire Diaries
Thursday - The Originals
Friday - Reign
Friday - America's Next Top Model


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Have at it. I don't have enough tuners for the stuff I do record and don't watch


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for your assistance


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

CoxInPHX said:


> Thanks for your assistance


No problem


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

All the CW stuff seems to be working for me.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> All the CW stuff seems to be working for me.


Arizona has two anomalies, that could effect SkipMode

Network Primetime in AZ always starts at 7:00pm
Arizona does not observe Daylight Savings Time, year-around it is always, GMT/UTC-7:00 in AZ.
TiVo thinks that may be the problem, but all the other networks, ABC, NBC, CBS & Fox all have SkipMode, so I do not see why they cannot get it right on The CW.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Report The Flash on The CW, TiVo has told me there is an Issue with the CW Network missing SkipMode, that they cannot seem to identify.
> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix1/p3075425841.aspx
> 
> To assist TiVo with this I suggest recording and checking all the CW original programming, and report any missing SkipMode.
> ...


Sounds like you're a shill who works for the CW and you're trying to boost their ratings. 

/were not falling for it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I need to report iZombie and The Flash. But I have not gotten around to doing it yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> All the CW stuff seems to be working for me.


I take this back, this week's episode of The Flash did not have it but the previous two did.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Q re: SkipMode.

How does the skipmode data get delivered to TiVo? Is it pushed when you select a recording to watch? Does the TiVo phone home to get it?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> But I see it's missing from Modern Family for some reason.


Turns out the reason for this may have been a corrupt recording. The recording of Modern Family was unwatchable. (my antenna doesn't pull in ABC very well) So it seems like maybe if the time stamps of the recording are corrupt then the skip data can't match up and doesn't work.

I wonder if that's the issue for some of your recordings? Maybe even if the recording is OK if your cable company is recoding the stream and not setting the time stamps properly it messes up skip? Just a guess though.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

andyw715 said:


> Q re: SkipMode.
> 
> How does the skipmode data get delivered to TiVo? Is it pushed when you select a recording to watch? Does the TiVo phone home to get it?


It must be some sort of push message because it just pops in there a few minutes after the recording ends.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It must be some sort of push message because it just pops in there a few minutes after the recording ends.


If I'm watching a program, it could be an hour after another program ends., When I come back to the My Shows the Skip label won't be there. Then within a few seconds it will pop up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> If I'm watching a program, it could be an hour after another program ends., When I come back to the My Shows the Skip label won't be there. Then within a few seconds it will pop up.


I've seen this too. I assumed it was just a UI issue though, not that the data is just arriving.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I've seen this too. I assumed it was just a UI issue though, not that the data is just arriving.


i didn't know what it was. But once the label Pops up then it seems to stay there.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I've seen this too. I assumed it was just a UI issue though, not that the data is just arriving.


Maybe you can try the UI reset code to see if it refreshes it and the Skip icon shows up? I forget what the code is though.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

They should just make it get the meta data when you press play.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It comes through quickly, whatever method they use. I'm not really the type to watch things immediately after they air so for me it's working great, with the few exceptions of shows where it didn't come through at all.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I didn't get it on last night's episode of Agents of Shield. Seemed to work for everything else though. And this time I confirmed that the recording is OK and not all FUed like that Modern Family one was.

I hope they can get this to be a bit more consistent. I really love it when it works. (I actually get annoyed now when shows don't have it )


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I had SKIP on AoS and Limitless. But not on iZombie or The Flash.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had it on both of those this week.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I had skip on this weeks episodes of Limitless, Flash, & iZombie. But no go on Agents of Shield or Late Night with S. C.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Missing on iZombie again for me this week.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I wonder why it is so inconsistent?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe there is just some network glitch that is causing the server to return false on the first attempt and the TiVo then marks the show as not having any data and never tries again. I wonder if there is some key sequence or something that we can enter to force it to retry downloading all the skip data?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I was also missing Agents of Shield and The Late Show w/ Stephen Colbert

My AoS recording showed 3hrs 15min, I thought that might have been the reason?

Also missing as always The Flash, & iZombie

Everything else had SkipMode.

I would have thought that SkipMode was a live server function, just like What to Watch Now, but SkipMode is still available and works w/o an active Internet connection, after the icon appears. So it must get downloaded to the Bolt.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Back on American Horror Story this week.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

CoxInPHX said:


> ...
> 
> My AoS recording showed 3hrs 15min, I thought that might have been the reason?
> 
> .


Interesting mine showed Agents of Shield was 2 hours - but the recording was actually the correct 1 hour. My Roamio also recorded Agents of Shield and it showed the correct 1 hour time.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I was hoping that the time shift off DST would get the CW to start having SkipMode. But no luck, still no CW shows for me.

I have been reporting this now for weeks on every CW primetime show.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do your shows on The CW have captions?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, the CW programs have captions.

But, the Audio is very inconsistent, sometimes there are 2 audio tracks, and sometimes only one, the last few seasons the audio would fade in and out, but that seems fixed this year.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> I was hoping that the time shift off DST would get the CW to start having SkipMode. But no luck, still no CW shows for me.
> 
> I have been reporting this now for weeks on every CW primetime show.


Still nothing here for The Flash and iZombie.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, the CW programs have captions.
> 
> But, the Audio is very inconsistent, sometimes there are 2 audio tracks, and sometimes only one, the last few seasons the audio would fade in and out, but that seems fixed this year.


Are your recordings padded or clipped? Or maybe shifted just enough that the very start of the show, even the "previously on" is getting cut off?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI every show currently on my Bolt, which is OTA only and only records primetime programming, has the Skip feature. 

Those of you without it on The CW you should try recording something OTA from the same station and see if that has any effect. Maybe the cable company is doing something to the show that's screwing it up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Also I'm 99% sure that SkipMode uses the captions to sync the skip points. Anyone without skip on a show want to coordinate with me and we can compare captions on our recordings to see why I have skip and you don't? The process would involve downloading the show to a PC, decrypting it using something like DirectShow Dump or tivodecode, then running the decrypted file through ccextractor to get a text dump of all the captions.

Another thing we could look at is if maybe your recording has 708 captions rather then 608. (or vice versa) TiVo seems to use some sort of hash for the captions which might be effected by their format. 708 isn't very common yet so it's possible they are only using 608 captions and ignoring 708 completely. Or that the 708 captions have a different hash which is messing up the comparison routines.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> FYI every show currently on my Bolt, which is OTA only and only records primetime programming, has the Skip feature.
> 
> Those of you without it on The CW you should try recording something OTA from the same station and see if that has any effect. Maybe the cable company is doing something to the show that's screwing it up.


I recorded The Flash and iZombie from OTA before installing my cable cards. It made no difference. Whether from FiOS or OTA those programs have not had Skip mode.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I recorded The Flash and iZombie from OTA before installing my cable cards. It made no difference. Whether from FiOS or OTA those programs have not had Skip mode.


You want to run an experiment with me? Send me a PM and we can coordinate.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I am wondering if TiVo is using some type of ratings to determine which programs get the skip mode. TMS does rate the network/cable programs by the day and the week.
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/

Here is the top rated programs for each week for the last month:
Oct. 5th to the 11th
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2015/10/13/broadcast-weekly-top-25-oct-5-11-2015/478287/
Oct. 12th to the 18th
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2015/10/20/broadcast-weekly-top-25-oct-12-18-2015/479442/
Oct. 19th to the 25th
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2015/10/27/broadcast-weekly-top-25-oct-19-25-2015/480585/
Oct 26th to Nov.1st
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ies-dominate-the-week-of-oct-26-nov-1/481688/

It is also possible that TiVo maybe acquiring data from our boxes to determine what programs are being recorded and then applying skip mode to the top recorded programs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They say they do it for all shows aired on those 20 networks between 4pm and midnight, with the exception of live shows and local shows. 99% of what's on the big networks before primetime is locally syndicated, so that wouldn't be included. But shows on the cable networks should be consistent between those hours.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> They say they do it for all shows aired on those 20 networks between 4pm and midnight, with the exception of live shows and local shows. 99% of what's on the big networks before primetime is locally syndicated, so that wouldn't be included. But shows on the cable networks should be consistent between those hours.


If they are using employees to do this I would have a hard time watching shows that I have no interest in just to mark the commercials. Now I would not mind marking the commercials for the show that I watch.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It wouldn't be that hard to have them scrub through the show and mark the in/out points for each episode. You could do it in VideoReDo in a couple minutes without needing to watch the show at all.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Also I'm 99% sure that SkipMode uses the captions to sync the skip points.


Do you mean it's embedding them in the captions? Because based on what others have said, the tivo is downloading the skip points separately after the recording is made.

If you mean you think it's somehow detecting the skip points based on the captions, that seems to not be true either..

But as someone who watches shows with captions on the vast majority of the time, you OFTEN see a caption-ed space on its own line right before a commercial break. i.e. you just see a black box (at the default white text/black background). It's not consistent enough for a program to use as a commercial detector, but happens often.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

mattack said:


> Do you mean it's embedding them in the captions?


No, he means that the skip data would say, in effect, "skip to the point 5.62 seconds before this caption". (This isn't how the humans who mark the start/end points would indicate them, but software could derive them.) Then -- if we assume that the captions closely track the audio and video -- it's OK if the whole program starts a bit late or early, because the skip points are tied to the captions, and their location relative to the program is preserved.

I don't know if this idea of Dan's is true; I'm just trying to explain it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Anyone else missing the skip data for tonight's The Big Bang theory?

Edit: I think it might be because the episode ran way over, like nearly 2 minutes into the next show, and I didn't have enough padding to get it all.

Edit: Just discovered that the clock on both my Bolt and one of my Roamio's was off by 2 minutes, so everything I recorded tonight was shifted. Forcing a call reset the clock to the proper time on both. Mist have been a glitch in the system earlier when they both made their daily calls.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dan,
Padding?
on my Dish Hopper I used 1 minute at the beginning and 3 minutes at the end.
TiVo CS said that I should not do that in TiVo.
TiVo has no overlap Capability.
They say the higher priority show will clip the lower priority show.
What works?
I have noticed a few times I wish I had used it in my TiVo.



Dan203 said:


> Anyone else missing the skip data for tonight's The Big Bang theory?
> 
> Edit: I think it might be because the episode ran way over, like nearly 2 minutes into the next show, and I didn't have enough padding to get it all.
> 
> Edit: Just discovered that the clock on both my Bolt and one of my Roamio's was off by 2 minutes, so everything I recorded tonight was shifted. Forcing a call reset the clock to the proper time on both. Mist have been a glitch in the system earlier when they both made their daily calls.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Clipping only happens when all 4 tuners are in use. I find that to be pretty rare so I don't really worry about it. I have my default settings set to 1 minute at the start and 2 at the end, haven't had anything get clipped yet.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Anyone else missing the skip data for tonight's The Big Bang theory?


No BBT Skip here either; clock was correct.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmm... So maybe it wasn't because it ran over. I got Skip on Life In Pieces but not on Mom. So very inconsistent there considering those 3 are back to back.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

BBT skip showed up on mine a few minutes after the end of show, haven't watched it yet to see if there were any clock issues. I don't pad the start but do pad the end by one minute. Mom didn't have skip.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

Both BBT and Mom had skip for me, Bones was missing it. There was an amber alert last night that came over the box and fox was bouncing back and forth from HD to a panel screen. Not sure if that caused the issue. Sleepy Hollow had skip. Overall it has been fairly consistent on Comcast here in Nashville. 

On a slightly unrelated note I saw a few different Bolt commercials during the TNF game that were selling the skip feature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I was surprised that skip mode worked on my shows last night, we had major storms in area, and pretty much all networks instead of commericals jumped to weather updates.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Anyone else missing the skip data for tonight's The Big Bang theory?
> 
> Edit: I think it might be because the episode ran way over, like nearly 2 minutes into the next show, and I didn't have enough padding to get it all.
> 
> Edit: Just discovered that the clock on both my Bolt and one of my Roamio's was off by 2 minutes, so everything I recorded tonight was shifted. Forcing a call reset the clock to the proper time on both. Mist have been a glitch in the system earlier when they both made their daily calls.


I had the same problem with missing the last minute of the BBT. When I read that your TiVo's clock was off I checked my bedroom TiVo and it was also 2 minutes fast. I tried connecting to the service twice but it would not correct the clock. I then rebooted and it corrected the clock until it connected to the service and now it is almost 2 minutes fast again.

My other TiVo is fine. The one thing I recall is the bedroom TiVo rebooted the other night at 12:15AM and the clock has been off since then. These are two Premiere 4's and did not receive any updates at all. You better check the clocks on your TiVo's to see if the time is off again. I guess I will have to add 2 minutes to all my recordings on that unit as I can not get a correct clock.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

NBC - Grimm tonight did not have SkipMode for me.

EDIT: Turns out there was a major glitch in the middle of the recording, and the stream jumped back a few seconds. Would that cause SkipMode to fail?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

CoxInPHX said:


> NBC - Grimm tonight did not have SkipMode for me.
> 
> EDIT: Turns out there was a major glitch in the middle of the recording, and the stream jumped back a few seconds. Would that cause SkipMode to fail?


No problems here with Grimm & SkipMode. Not sure if a messed up recording causes problems or not, but my guess is it does.


----------



## serevis (Oct 19, 2015)

How about just hire some of us in exchange for free service to dot he work.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

serevis said:


> How about just hire some of us in exchange for free service to dot he work.


It would be interesting to crowd-source the data -- let everyone mark, allow for a fudge factor of a tenth of a second or so, and determine the start/stop points by consensus.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

wmcbrine said:


> It would be interesting to crowd-source the data -- let everyone mark, allow for a fudge factor of a tenth of a second or so, and determine the start/stop points by consensus.


There are certainly enough people already doing it. It would make sense for them to leverage a large group rather than paying a few people who could still get it wrong. They could implement a software update to capture the skips that people are doing and combine them with the captions and scene markers.

The only down side is that it might take longer for the skip data to be available. It would depend on how many people watch the recording while it's in progress or very soon after.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wscottcross said:


> There are certainly enough people already doing it. It would make sense for them to leverage a large group rather than paying a few people who could still get it wrong. They could implement a software update to capture the skips that people are doing and combine them with the captions and scene markers.
> 
> The only down side is that it might take longer for the skip data to be available. It would depend on how many people watch the recording while it's in progress or very soon after.


I specifically wait until the show airs now before I watch it. I want to have the skip feature.

I did notice last night that Madam Secretary had the Skip feature. It started late and I also have 1.5 hour padding for that show because of football. The Skip points were accurate and even though it recorded most of The Good Wife, there was no skip available for that show.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> I specifically wait until the show airs now before I watch it. I want to have the skip feature.


We record so many things that we rarely even watch shows on the day they air. I've had pretty good luck with the skip data overall. I love it when it's there. I just wish they would get more consistent with which shows get it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> Please report any missing SkipMode.
> 
> Please report any of The CW networks original programs by the following link.
> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix1/p3075425841.aspx


Thanks for providing that link; I wasn't aware such a feedback mechanism existed. Now if they only had similar forms for channel logos and OnePass metadata issues. (But at least they're making an effort on SkipMode.)


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Had an issue with Survivor. Didn't do skip last night (but the power dropped for a moment so I did have two recordings)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

johndoedoes said:


> Had an issue with Survivor. Didn't do skip last night (but the power dropped for a moment so I did have two recordings)


That'll do it. Skip data assumes one recording. It'll even fail if your recording is clipped and is missing part of the final segment of the show.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That'll do it. Skip data assumes one recording. *It'll even fail if your recording is clipped and is missing part of the final segment of the show.*


I'll call that *ironic*.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sleepy Hollow Never showed up for me last night for some reason. All my other recordings from NBC and ABC had Skip Mode.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That'll do it. Skip data assumes one recording. It'll even fail if your recording is clipped and is missing part of the final segment of the show.


So is the final segment all that is needed? I've had partial recordings but missing the first twenty minutes of the show. Those still had Skip mode.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> So is the final segment all that is needed? I've had partial recordings but missing the first twenty minutes of the show. Those still had Skip mode.


Interesting. I had not seen that yet. I assumed it needed all segments.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Interesting. I had not seen that yet. I assumed it needed all segments.


These were recordings where I started recording the program after it had started. Not from any glitch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I noticed an issue with Skipmode last night and this is the first time I recall running into this. On the show Quantico, Skip Mode completely missed the last commercial break. I needed to manually scan past it. I don't recall running into this before. Although this would still be preferable to skip mode going past the commercial break and me having to back up. Which I still have not encountered.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I did not get skipmode on Family Guy last night. All my other recordings seemed to work fine, including Brooklyn 99 and Last Man On Earth which were one before and after Family Guy.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> I noticed an issue with Skipmode last night and this is the first time I recall running into this. On the show Quantico, Skip Mode completely missed the last commercial break.


Same here, the last segment did not have SkipMode.

On another note, Dan helped me discover, that if the Captions are not accurate, or there is corruption, SkipMode will fail.

All my CW original programs have corrupt Captions.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Same here, the last segment did not have SkipMode.
> 
> On another note, Dan helped me discover, that if the Captions are not accurate, or there is corruption, SkipMode will fail.
> 
> All my CW original programs have corrupt Captions.


I guess that is why I never never have skip mode on The Flash or iZombie.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> I guess that is why I never never have skip mode on The Flash or iZombie.


My CW captions have a pattern where 2 characters get repeated and/or 2 characters dropped in nearly every sentence. Are yours the same pattern?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> My CW captions have a pattern where 2 characters get repeated and/or 2 characters dropped in nearly every sentence. Are yours the same pattern?


I just checked last weeks The Flash and iZombie. I'm not seeing repeated characters. But what I'm seeing are missed sentences. Almost every other sentence it not shown in CC. Or it only shows half of a sentence that a character says. I checked the recordings from a Mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I just checked last weeks The Flash and iZombie. I'm not seeing repeated characters. But what I'm seeing are missed sentences. Almost every other sentence it not shown in CC. Or it only shows half of a sentence that a character says. I checked the recordings from a Mini.


That will cause an issue as well. If the captions are corrupt in any way the skip data will fail to sync up with the recording.

Captions are taken pretty seriously by the FCC. You should report it and they'll likely put pressure on the affiliate to fix them.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> That will cause an issue as well. If the captions are corrupt in any way the skip data will fail to sync up with the recording.
> 
> Captions are taken pretty seriously by the FCC. You should report it and they'll likely put pressure on the affiliate to fix them.


...and if you are getting your TV from a cable company, they may have a captioning address to complain to too. I seem to remember I sent an email to a comcast one one time. (I used to have WAY messed up captions.. though I think it was on analog broadcasts.. though I still see frequent-enough errors on some channels.. could be a weak signal.)


----------



## MGMims (Jul 26, 2015)

Undateable, Family Guy, and Satisfaction haven't been getting skip mode since I got my Bolt two weeks ago.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

MGMims said:


> Undateable, Family Guy, and Satisfaction haven't been getting skip mode since I got my Bolt two weeks ago.


As far as "Undateable" goes, I seem to remember live TV wasn't going to be covered. The doesn't explain the other two, of course.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah Undateable doesn't get it because it's live. I did get it on last night's Family Guy, but not last weeks.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Just for info.. I do get skip mode on Satisfaction


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No SkipMode on Supergirl last night.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> No SkipMode on Supergirl last night


This may be due to bad guide info because last week's episode was strangely recorded with this week's title and OAD. Luckily I noticed this week's episode was not in my To Do list in time to manually add it. Maybe the team that renders SkipMode though it was a repeat too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe. I forgot they swapped those episodes. I remember there being a thread about it because apparently they didn't want to show the episodes with the bombs right after the attacks in Paris, so they swapped they two. (which is why last weeks episode was the Thanksgiving one) So bad guide data might be the culprit there.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Just for info.. I do get skip mode on Satisfaction


You should

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> No SkipMode on Supergirl last night.


I had it on my recording.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Good news on the SkipMode front, it's coming to Roamios in December...

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10711049

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-11/tivo-commercial-skipmode-confirmed-for-roamio/


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Good news on the SkipMode front, it's coming to Roamios in ]


But, only Chicago & San Fransisco!?!?!?!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

meckel said:


> But, only Chicago & San Fransisco!?!?!?!?!?


That seems completely reasonable.*

* given that the Roamio Pro I just purchased is destined as an upgrade for my niece in suburban Chicago


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's such a weird qualifier. SkipMode on the Bolt isn't regional, why would it be on the Roamio?


----------



## Mendezbp1212 (Mar 30, 2012)

I noticed that sometimes when it's not there, I leave the show and go back in and it's there.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> That's such a weird qualifier. SkipMode on the Bolt isn't regional, why would it be on the Roamio?


The quote from TiVo on Engadget.com makes it sound like that are testing SkipMode in the 2 markets. I have no idea why they would need to test this feature on the Roamio before rolling it out. Would TiVo have increased server activity as a result of having SkipMode on more boxes? I'm ask because I don't know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The only thing I can think is maybe they are scaling the systems to deliver skip mode? Just a wag, but the good news is they are rolling it out to the Roamio line and we will be on the roadmap.

We all hope it does t take too long!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> The only thing I can think is maybe they are scaling the systems to deliver skip mode? Just a wag, but the good news is they are rolling it out to the Roamio line and we will be on the roadmap.


"Scaling" ... good speculation.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Or maybe they're planning on charging extra for it on the Roamio and this is a market test to see if people will actually pay for it?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Or maybe they're planning on charging extra for it on the Roamio and this is a market test to see if people will actually pay for it?


They'll really tick-off customers, I'd think, if they make the feature available at no charge, without any warning that it's a trial, and then come back with a payment requirement.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No I mean maybe they will only offer it for sale in San Fransisco and Chicago at first, as a market test to see if people will actually pay for it and how much. 

With it being national on the Bolt there is obviously no technological reason to restrict it by region on the Roamio, so there must be some other reason. Either legal or marketing is my guess.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> No I mean maybe they will only offer it for sale in San Fransisco and Chicago at first, as a market test to see if people will actually pay for it and how much.


Well, given they indicated SkipMode would be available in Chicago and San Francisco in their marketing for the Holiday sale, with no mention of fees, I'd say they'll *definitely* annoy some customers if they now try to charge those customers for the feature.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Missing on tonight's episode of Survivor


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Missing on tonight's episode of Survivor


Me to.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Missing on tonight's episode of Survivor


Showed up for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WooHoo! Skip mode finally showed up on the CW shows for me. The Flash and iZombie had it. And so did the Arrow(I recorded it because of the Flash crossover).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Did you complain to anyone about the corrupt captions?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Did you complain to anyone about the corrupt captions?


No I did not. But since I'm in the DC area, which has a large population, maybe someone else did.


----------

